# Why are the Elect of God left here?



## default (May 19, 2005)

Eph 1:6, 12, 14

1. To manifest _his keeping power_ in a hostile world.

2. To demonstrate _the sufficiency of His grace_ supporting us in our weakness.

3. To maintain _a witness for Himself._

4. To exhibit _His faithfulness_ in supplying our need in the "wilderness."

5. To display _His manifold wisdom_ unto angels (1 Cor 4:9, Eph 3:10).

6. To act as _salt, light._

7. To give occasion to the elect _to "glorify" Him._

8. _To preach the gospel_ to His elect yet in unbelief.

9. To afford _"proof"_ that they will serve HIm amid the most disadvantageous circumstances.

10. _to deepen appreciation _ of what He has prepared.

11. _To get "Egypt" out of His people and into the abiding stage._

12. _To suffer with Christ._


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 19, 2005)

Because we have work to do.


----------

